# How can I improve my fashion taste?



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Despite the title, I've come across one or two people who commented on me having a good fashion taste, because I wore a couple of sweaters that looked nice, some of which my mother bought me and some others I bought or picked out myself when out with her. The thing is, I'm often tempted to just wear tank tops quite a lot of the time even though I don't suit them and look awkward and out of place with it, and this is because to me, they look and feel more interesting and offer a break from the mundane nature of guys' fashion (hey, girls get to wear sleeveless dress shirts to work, lucky bitches, yet they complain about air conditioning, and that article of clothing never makes it out of the catwalk for guys unless they live in certain hot countries). Also, very few guys wear tank tops where I live even in the summer months. As a result, I've been asked about this quite a few times, and it's kind of making me ashamed that I'm obsessed with the shirt. I also want long hair, but that's harder to achieve considering my parents and genes even though I see more guys wearing that than tank tops in summer.

Is there anything else that I can wear that can make me look androgynous or at least attractive without resorting to tank tops or anything like that? Unfortunately, I'm hard pressed to find anything I want wear I live because of people's general tastes here, which is all quite mainstream, and I don't like today's fashion because of its bland colours and graphic design and sheer fabrics, and the retro clothing is a bit old for my tastes.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

The following are links:
________

(1) _New Arrivals for Women | Alexander Wang Official Site

(2) Shop Designer Brands Online at REVOLVE

(3) CHOiES: Offer Women's Fashion Clothing, Dresses & Shoes <--- cheaper with style

(4) https://www.rag-bone.com/

(5) Topshop USA - Women's Clothing | Women's Fashion & Trends

(6) H&M offers fashion and quality at the best price | H&M US

(7) L'Agent Lingerie | L'Agent by Agent Provocateur | Designer Lingerie <-- Lingerie 

(8) ASOS Collection Promotion | ASOS <-- Shop carefully here if USA | had to return lotsa' junk.

(9) SheIn(Sheinside)-Women Fast Fashion Online

(10) --> Thrift store hunt <---_


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> The following are links:
> ________
> 
> (5) Topshop USA - Women's Clothing | Women's Fashion & Trends
> ...


Still gonna buy tank tops from there, partly because they're the cheapest clearance items I can find. Also, this is where all the thin mainstream crap is, except I have a top from Topshop I got from a charity store that resembled a muscle shirt, yet had a good fabric on it. However, it might be from a while ago judging by the font of the Moto logo on it, for one (it's had a redesign since I last checked).

Might as well heed your warning for no.8 for these stores (closest to me) and I can't really find any clothing from last decade for no.10 because of the condition they end up in.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

wixness said:


> Still gonna buy tank tops from there, partly because they're the cheapest clearance items I can find. Also, this is where all the thin mainstream crap is, except I have a top from Topshop I got from a charity store that resembled a muscle shirt, yet had a good fabric on it. However, it might be from a while ago judging by the font of the Moto logo on it, for one (it's had a redesign since I last checked).
> 
> Might as well heed your warning for no.8 for these stores (closest to me) and I can't really find any clothing from last decade for no.10 because of the condition they end up in.


Well, if you are going to _only_ acquire tank tops while seeking improvements via fashion taste; then you *must* focus on the lower body (re: *legs* | *shoes*) -- ? What type of shoes + pants do you usually wear with said _tank tops_? 

If you are still seeking _androgynous_ - I'd recommend a possible boyfriend cut pant --> boot(s).


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Well, if you are going to _only_ acquire tank tops while seeking improvements via fashion taste; then you *must* focus on the lower body (re: *legs* | *shoes*) -- ? What type of shoes + pants do you usually wear with said _tank tops_?


Black skinny jeans and black and white canvas shoes. Thing is, I'd just look under-dressed with tank tops, but there's nothing much else for men I feel excited about wearing. If I were excited about wearing guys' clothes, I'd make an effort to coordinate them with something that looks good and I'd also try to wear them every day.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> If you are still seeking _androgynous_ - I'd recommend a possible boyfriend cut pant --> boot(s).


Images/links?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

wixness said:


> Black skinny jeans and black and white canvas shoes. Thing is, I'd just look under-dressed with tank tops, but there's nothing much else for men I feel excited about wearing. If I were excited about wearing guys' clothes, I'd make an effort to coordinate them with something that looks good and I'd also try to wear them every day.


*Ditch* the skinnies - try _straight / slim cuts_ instead (via) denim - (non-blacks / non-colors).

_Why tank tops / muscle shirts_ -- ? o_0 ---> T-shirts (via different cuts) --> button downs, of no interest? 

What about accessory? Watches? Hats .. _et al_?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

wixness said:


> Images/links?


Jogger(s) -- Like sweats, et al? 

Clothing - TOPMAN USA <---- 

MANGO <----

Try these - but, have an *open mind*.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> Jogger(s) -- Like sweats, et al?
> 
> Clothing - TOPMAN USA <----
> 
> ...


Dress me up. I don't want to look androgynous though. What would you suggest for somebody like me? Links.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Dress me up. I don't want to look androgynous though.


What is wrong with _androgynous_? It is becoming quite stylish now-a-days. However, I am not good with dressing men - more so used to the _*women*_ spectrum; no idea what to recommend OP - I suppose he could 'venture toward the _female_ sections - which is why I suggest primarily women .. however, you must acquire _some_ flexibility in this regard.  

Links are main places I acquire my clothing - aside from local stores / ''thrifting'' - which is _highly_ underrated.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Dress me up. I don't want to look androgynous though. What would you suggest for somebody like me? Links.


Also, try the men links within the ones I linked - you _may_ like it.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> *Ditch* the skinnies - try _straight / slim cuts_ instead (via) denim - (non-blacks / non-colors).


I might give those a try, but I'm somewhat put off by non-skinny jeans because I've had to wear baggy jeans when I was young. I kind of envied women who had skinnier jeans, and I think that the jeans I had on then were quite uncomfortable. However, I own a pair of jeans I might be too big for, and my skinny jeans right now still fit me because of their partly spandex composition.


> _Why tank tops / muscle shirts_ -- ? o_0 ---> T-shirts (via different cuts) --> button downs, of no interest?


I might explain this more elsewhere, but funnily enough, I used to not like tank tops (because of this cartoon I watched, which depicted BO). Now, I grew to liking them for some reason. My mother bought me this bomber jacket, and I kind of don't like it because of its rather imposing look (the shoulders on it are a little sharp, although not like that of the 80s because it looked like it was kind of recent); I also don't like other guys' shirts for a similar reason.


> What about accessory? Watches? Hats .. _et al_?


Watches: Those things I could actually do with, and I wear it more because it's useful and not because it looks great; in fact, I feel a little put off by guys around my age who wear watches just to look good (especially this one guy who has a beard and hair on his arms who still has somewhat a baby face IMO). The last watch I wore was this Casio one, but I got frustrated with it for one of its buttons not working and eventually ditched it. There was this cheap watch I got, but it was too bulky. Ideally, they'd be no-frills and would fit under my sleeve (and not look too cheap or too expensive), but I would like a smartwatch so I can listen to music while jogging with BT earphones without carrying my phone in my hand at least. A Seiko kinetic watch is also nice simply because I wouldn't have to replace its batteries or even throw it away for a long time.

Hats: Don't make me wear snapbacks or beanies, because I think only girls and/or anyone with long hair can suit them. There's a stigma going around with fedoras, and I don't know if I'll suit one. I would like a hat, though, to make up for my shortish hair, but I often don't bother with them, and I don't think any suit me except the normal baseball cap hats with more subtle panels than the other ones you'll find on Google Images.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Just search "androgynous male clothing" and find what you like first then buy it?

Seems like most tanks for men are worn with blazers.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Kore said:


> Just search "androgynous male clothing" and find what you like first then buy it?
> 
> Seems like most tanks for men are worn with blazers.


The top does look a bit expensive and almost useless on a rainy day. I like where you're going, though.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I prefer my T-shirts that have a few small holes in them and jeans that have a zipper that no longer works...thank you very much.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Kringle Khan said:


> I prefer my T-shirts that have a few small holes in them and jeans that have a zipper that no longer works...thank you very much.


I'm in Europe and everyone expects me to dress better than that . In fact, I don't think I could get employed or even make ends meet if I dressed like an ass.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

wixness said:


> I'm in Europe and everyone expects me to dress better than that . In fact, I don't think I could get employed or even make ends meet if I dressed like an ass.


So you're saying that t-shirts with a couple holes in them and non-working zippered jeans is dressing "like an ass"? 

So one doesn't put that much importance or justification for "dressing up", and finds it to be a very vain and superficial concept at it's core to begin with....yeah, _I'm _the ass (not saying you yourself is calling me an ass, I get you're just making a point, my point is more in general of people's expectations and overall superficial ways and the vanity that is "fashion").



I would finally vote for the first time if there was a politician that showed up to debates and in office wearing average person clothes and forgone the whole BS that is the suit and tie, as long as he was also reasonable and held a rational position on the issues of course.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Kringle Khan said:


> I would finally vote for the first time if there was a politician that showed up to debates and in office wearing average person clothes and forgone the whole BS that is the suit and tie, as long as he was also reasonable and held a rational position on the issues of course.


It may be the only time you'd vote if he set the trend for other politicians to dress like Average Joes.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

wixness said:


> It may be the only time you'd vote if he set the trend for other politicians to dress like Average Joes.


If other politicians started dressing like "average joes" then I would automatically gain a little respect for them (due to my inherent disrespect for fashion in general) but most likely no where near enough for me to have an actual positive amount of respect for them, due to the likelihood that they'll still suck as people lacking the humanity as they are now. I won't be fooled just because they dress "average", they'll still be assholes on the outside and cold-hearted greedy sons of bitches on the inside.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

wixness said:


> The top does look a bit expensive and almost useless on a rainy day. I like where you're going, though.


It probably is expensive. You can get great deals at Asos when they mark things down and if you just keep checking back you can get things 70% off sometimes. 

If you don't like sharp edges then cardigan/blazers like this would keep it soft.

ASOS | ASOS Knitted Blazer in Merino Wool MIx at ASOS










This is a bit more rigid but still quite smooth.

ASOS | ASOS Slim Fit Cropped Blazer In Poplin at ASOS










Are you looking for loose singlets or tighter ones? Asos sell many for very cheap.

ASOS | ASOS Rib Vest In Grey at ASOS










Oxblood is like my favorite color and it looks so sleek with medium to dark colored clothing.










If rainy weather is a problem then waterfall coats are beautiful on both men and women. They usually show men in waterfall cardigans but the coats would look even more interesting on a male, in my opinion.










When it comes to shoes I'm partial to brogues for flats and they look great on both men and women.










A pair of faux suede boots would also look fantastic with skinny jeans and wouldn't be a problem in the rain.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

SJWDefener said:


> Is there anything else that I can wear that can make me look androgynous or at least attractive without resorting to tank tops or anything like that? Unfortunately, I'm hard pressed to find anything I want wear I live because of people's general tastes here, which is all quite mainstream, and I don't like today's fashion because of its bland colours and graphic design and sheer fabrics, and the retro clothing is a bit old for my tastes.


I think high necked jackets usually go great with long hair. It becomes more evident, somehow.

The combination of black with certain colors is a good way to go. Those are usually bright colors, such as blue, yellow/orange and red. Blue gives me a vibe of innocence, which you may link to androgyny. If you decide to combine blue and black I'd suggest more blue than black at the top.

Jackets might be a much better choice considering where you live.



















Those are just some suggestions/observations. I do not know much about the subject. I'll let you know if I have more for you.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

What kind of fashion do you want to dress?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Aya of Rivia said:


> What kind of fashion do you want to dress?


Anything androgynous, but anything more than just a tank top and skinny jeans. I often find myself wearing tops just to appear modest and normal, and some or many of them I don't like because they accentuate my torso too much probably from being form fitting in the wrong areas (and hence makes me look big and fat) and they all generally look too masculine or ugly.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

SJWDefener said:


> Anything androgynous, but anything more than just a tank top and skinny jeans. I often find myself wearing tops just to appear modest and normal, and some or many of them I don't like because they accentuate my torso too much probably from being form fitting in the wrong areas (and hence makes me look big and fat) and they all generally look too masculine or ugly.


Have you tried larger t-shirts? Are you a nerd/greeky person?


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you taken a look at menswear fashion shows? I quite like Saint Laurent Paris, it's very sleek and just eccentric enough without being outlandishly weird, black skinny jeans are a staple in their outfits and it's definitely androgynous -- in fact, they regularly use women to model their men's collection.

BTW, I'm not suggesting you sell a kidney so you can afford to actually buy their clothes or develop a heroin addiction so you can look like those malnourished broodnoodles that pass for models, but taking a look at what they do could provide some inspiration on how you can layer and combine different articles of clothing, which can be achieved with much more affordable items once you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Aya of Rivia said:


> Have you tried larger t-shirts? Are you a nerd/greeky person?


I'm using large long sleeved shirts, but I don't want to look like a nerd, so I just stick with plain ones or those with patterns. Printed shirts just look washed out and they don't have any designs that appeal to me. I feel like I look fat sometimes still.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

SJWDefener said:


> I'm using large long sleeved shirts, but I don't want to look like a nerd, so I just stick with plain ones or those with patterns. Printed shirts just look washed out and they don't have any designs that appeal to me. I feel like I look fat sometimes still.


There are some cool things in sites like ThinkGeek, Forbidden Planet or Shirt Punch but you don't want to look like a nerd (even though I see no issue in using your tastes on a shirt).

Here's what I mean:

From ThinkGeek



















































































































From ForbiddenPlanet.com


























































































































From ForbiddenPlanet.co.uk












For me, since I'm female and I look very young such clothes make me look somewhat between feminine and masculine and the clothes look pretty cool. I especially love the Mass Effect and Assassin's Creed merch because it's just so cool to use around.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I think high necked jackets usually go great with long hair. It becomes more evident, somehow.
> 
> The combination of black with certain colors is a good way to go. Those are usually bright colors, such as blue, yellow/orange and red. Blue gives me a vibe of innocence, which you may link to androgyny. If you decide to combine blue and black I'd suggest more blue than black at the top.
> 
> ...


Victorian fashion and steampunk go amazingly well with long hair too but you must sell a kidney or two to get clothes like that.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Aya of Rivia said:


> Victorian fashion and steampunk go amazingly well with long hair too but you must sell a kidney or two to get clothes like that.


With that said, do you think there's another style besides metal where guys can suit long hair? I'm tempted to say the scene style, but no one wears that style beyond 25 years old, and it's been declining in popularity so much it's hard to find clothes that look scene. There's still emo hair tutorials, but as long as people keep saving and reuploading stuff in .jpeg format, finding out how the scene style looked like would be hard to do.

I'm just wondering how 2000s fashion would be presented in a film made at least a decade after it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

SJWDefener said:


> With that said, do you think there's another style besides metal where guys can suit long hair? I'm tempted to say the scene style, but no one wears that style beyond 25 years old, and it's been declining in popularity so much it's hard to find clothes that look scene. There's still emo hair tutorials, but as long as people keep saving and reuploading stuff in .jpeg format, finding out how the scene style looked like would be hard to do.
> 
> I'm just wondering how 2000s fashion would be presented in a film made at least a decade after it.


I would dare saying that Gothic, Steampunk, Dieselpunk and other punks are very much open to men with long hair.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Aya of Rivia said:


> Victorian fashion and steampunk go amazingly well with long hair too but you must sell a kidney or two to get clothes like that.


Games usually provide me with a lot of inspiration in that area (depends on the game though, some stuff is just plain ridiculous).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Games usually provide me with a lot of inspiration in that area (depends on the game though, some stuff is just plain ridiculous).


I got a few interesting ones in that area


----------

